# Crumbling pool patio



## Ubpfc (May 4, 2014)

Bought this 1968 house in Arkansas and the pool patio had obviously been patched in certain areas. Had a very bad freezing winter and now a whole section (8 by 8 feet) in the heaviest traffic area is totally falling apart and gets worse every day. Apart from digging it up and starting again (which I know would cost a lot) any help would be appreciated. I am also the worst DIY guy on the planet so I would need to pay someone to do it. 
Thanks in advance. 
Robert


----------



## Ubpfc (May 4, 2014)

*Pool concrete*

Pool concrete


----------



## Ubpfc (May 4, 2014)

*Pool concrete 3*

Pool concrete 3


----------



## Ubpfc (May 4, 2014)

*Pool concrete 4*

Pool concrete 4


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Appears to have deteriorated beyond being saved. 

Since you need to call a service to get anything done, They usually will refund the fee to evaluate, if you hire them to do the work.

So see if there is a concrete repair service nearby.

ED


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You will most likely have to drain the pool while the work is being done. Any material that gets into the water will tear up the filter screens.

You may be able to get lucky and have it resurfaced without having a new pour. Personally I would do a whole new pour with Stamped concrete.

BTW those steps do need to be refinished. Pool Chemicals are notorious for discoloring. That is why a lot of people have gone with Salt Water systems.


----------



## Ubpfc (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies. Draining the pool is not an option as we just opened it for the start of summer so we may need to wait until October when we close it. I thought it looked beyond repair. Any idea how much this kind of work costs for a small area like this?
Thanks again for the help on this great forum m
Robert


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's no way to know, there's no location in your profile.
Going to have to make some local calls and get some quotes later in the year.
Prices change all the time, season, cost of concrete ECT.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You can fix that small an area with kool deck, but if you would rather have someone do it Mortex can probably come up with someone to contact in your area for the fix, here's a link and by the way those stairs look okay to me.

http://www.mortex.com/products/kd.html


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Ubpfc said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. Draining the pool is not an option as we just opened it for the start of summer so we may need to wait until October when we close it. I thought it looked beyond repair. Any idea how much this kind of work costs for a small area like this?
> Thanks again for the help on this great forum m
> Robert


It will be due to you want it done after you opened the pool. The pool could have waited until the work was done. Then opened after a new pad was poured around it.


----------



## Ubpfc (May 4, 2014)

We had no option with the pool right now due to finances, it will have to wait until the end of the year. 
I am in Little Rock FYI. 
Thanks again for the help, I will check out that Mortex link, thanks Canarywood1.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Canarywood1 said:


> You can fix that small an area with kool deck, but if you would rather have someone do it Mortex can probably come up with someone to contact in your area for the fix, here's a link and by the way those stairs look okay to me.
> 
> http://www.mortex.com/products/kd.html


How dare you actually extend some valuable information to a poster??? 

You should know by now, you're supposed to give them a hard time about not listing they're location (even when it says they're in Arkansas in the first post) or tell them what color and texture they should stamp their new patio in......:whistling2:

To the OP, you need to know who to ignore here, and who to listen to for sound advice. It may sound strange, but some of the higher post-count members here generally offer the worst, and least helpful, information. The pool deck has, more than likely, seen it's better days. Patching is certainly cheaper, especially if you DIY and are meticulous, but don't expect more than a year or 3 from it........


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Finally a real mason tells you that it is hopeless to patch this.

Ah well to each their own.

ED


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Ubpfc said:


> We had no option with the pool right now due to finances, it will have to wait until the end of the year.


What is more important? Having the pool up and running. Or the safety of those having to walk around on that mess, getting the debris in the pool, causing damage to the filter system.

Fixing it is going to be cheaper then paying for the damage to the filter system, along with someone hurting their self walking on that loose material.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

float some styrofoam panels on the surface then have your guy cover the whole pool w/6mm plastic sheeting :thumbsup: VOILA !

where in ar ? have a friend in little rock who specializes in that work - am certain he could help [ no $ interest ] of course you need to get that broken conc out,,, even i couldn't save it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

OK.... While we got *Jomama and Itsreally* available/involved...

Are any of those resurfacers any good..... I've never used one.

Is there a brand that you assess to be better, or any tricks/advice/techniques/ bonding agents etc that improve their performance.

TIA

Just in case I have to use one


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

yes, they are good - in fact, GREAT ! HOWEVER, like anything else, reading the directions only gets you part of the way :huh: we were ( & still are ) licensed by eliteCrete,,, for my $$$, its the best,,, not just because of the material, tho,,, its the dedicated distributor support,,, when you f up ( & everyone does @ 1 time or another ), he's your go-to guy,,, chances are good he's already made the same error :yes: he'll know how to get your *** out of a sling,,, i also like them because they're simple to use & all materials are compatible in the same system.

naturally some materials are better than others + mfg/distributor support varies WIDELY both in knowledge, worn knees experience, & willingness to help.

personally i have never seen any resurfacer that was worth a tinker's dam in a general supply house NOR have i ever found the depth of support anywhere buy eC [ no $$$ interest ]

irc


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

itsreallyconc said:


> yes, they are good - in fact, GREAT ! HOWEVER, like anything else, reading the directions only gets you part of the way :huh: we were ( & still are ) licensed by eliteCrete,,, for my $$$, its the best,,, not just because of the material, tho,,, its the dedicated distributor support,,, when you f up ( & everyone does @ 1 time or another ), he's your go-to guy,,, chances are good he's already made the same error :yes: he'll know how to get your *** out of a sling,,, i also like them because they're simple to use & all materials are compatible in the same system.
> 
> naturally some materials are better than others + mfg/distributor support varies WIDELY both in knowledge, worn knees experience, & willingness to help.
> 
> ...



TO be honest, I hate repair work, and it rarely lasts in our environment. Couple that with the fact that most overlays cost almost the same money as tear-out & re-pours in this area, and it's just not common.

A situation like the OP has though is a little more unique though. Pool decks can be 3-5 times as expensive per square foot to replace than a driveway. I understand why they're aprehensive to tear it all out, unless of course Greg is willing to send them a check for $10K..................:whistling2:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

jomama45 said:


> TO be honest, I hate repair work, and it rarely lasts in our environment. Couple that with the fact that most overlays cost almost the same money as tear-out & re-pours in this area, and it's just not common.
> 
> A situation like the OP has though is a little more unique though. Pool decks can be 3-5 times as expensive per square foot to replace than a driveway. *I understand why they're aprehensive to tear it all out, unless of course Greg is willing to send them a check for $10K*..................:whistling2:


For a new filter I presume...:yes:


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

he hates it & i like it but i started out repairing conc - hgwys, bdges, runways, & aprons,,, they're still there, too - pa, ny, nj, ct, nyc - horrible winter conditions incl PLENTY of NaCl ( roadsalt ),,, as they were usually the original work of others incl conc contractors, markup was higher than just placing & finishing :thumbsup: oftentimes owners look for expertise in repair methods & materials as low price already bit them in the *** the 1st time

irc


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

itsreallyconc said:


> he hates it & i like it but i started out repairing conc - hgwys, bdges, runways, & aprons,,, they're still there, too - pa, ny, nj, ct, nyc - horrible winter conditions incl PLENTY of NaCl ( roadsalt ),,, as they were usually the original work of others incl conc contractors, markup was higher than just placing & finishing :thumbsup: oftentimes owners look for expertise in repair methods & materials as low price already bit them in the *** the 1st time
> 
> irc


 
Nothing wrong with patching,properly done that is,wish i had a nickel for every patch on the interstate!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

when nysdot 1st used mag phosphate rapid set ( set 45 ) for patching some 35yrs ago, i was the 1st contractor who did the work,,, bid quantity by teh #,,, we bid $ .50,,, some patches were $ 1,000 :thumbup: of course that incl'd m&ptraffic, etc,,, we made so much $$$ on that 1 job we bought a new aztec plant :yes: talk about a grand slam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unfortunately our competitors knew where we got the $ for the plant so they jumped on the next 2 contracts & prices went to HELL 

irc


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

itsreallyconc said:


> when nysdot 1st used mag phosphate rapid set ( set 45 ) for patching some 35yrs ago, i was the 1st contractor who did the work,,, bid quantity by teh #,,, we bid $ .50,,, some patches were $ 1,000 :thumbup: of course that incl'd m&ptraffic, etc,,, we made so much $$$ on that 1 job we bought a new aztec plant :yes: talk about a grand slam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! unfortunately our competitors knew where we got the $ for the plant so they jumped on the next 2 contracts & prices went to HELL
> 
> irc


 
The company I worked for was the first redi-mix producer in Chicago, and they had it that way for 3 years, within the first 6 months of being in business, they worked 12 hour days 6 days a week to meet the demand.


----------

